# Camacho Event 06/15



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry for the short notice. This is going to be held at LJ's in Royal Palm Beach, Florida From 6:00 until????. Food, Drink, Raffle, Give aways.

LMK if your interested

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I might be able to make it but won't know until near then...


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks Ron , I might pass by that sounds like fun. Finally on a Friday.


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok Thursday that is ok to.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Bump cause it's 2 days away


----------

